# Towbar autosleeper county range surrey (mercedes)



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi

RE 2008 AUTOSLEEPER SURREY ( Mercedes 315cdi MWB sprinter chassis)

I wish to pull a trailer with a Smart Car on, has anybody out their had a Towbar fitted to one of these Mercedes Sprinter MWB chassis types as yet. The tow bar listed by Watling Towbars is the same number tow bar as the one listed for the Mercedes MWB crew cab, chassis. Witter also list a Towbar for this same Sprinter vehicle, will it fit ?. Have E-mailed Autosleeper service for a price but no response as yet. 

Delboy0127


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

delboy0127 said:


> Hi
> 
> has anybody out their had a Towbar fitted to one of these Mercedes Sprinter MWB chassis types as yet. The tow bar listed by Watling Towbars is the same number tow bar as the one listed for the Mercedes MWB crew cab, chassis. Witter also list a Towbar for this same Sprinter vehicle, will it fit ?. Have E-mailed Autosleeper service for a price but no response as yet.
> 
> Delboy0127


I would be interested in your progress. I have an Autosleeper Berkshire (which is the LWB chassis) and was thinking along the same lines.
Brian


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
Check out TOWTAL at Stoke, worth a look,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## 119067 (Dec 30, 2008)

Watling Towbars did the tow bar on my autosleeper talbot express harmony

There is aparenley 3 different watertanks for my year so Watling's made the tow bar to fit as there isn't an off the shelf one sure they can help you.

highly recommended


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi

Just an update

Have sourced towbar through my local company, they have purchased towbar from Watling Engineering, who in fact do the full range of Towbars for all the Marquis County range. Watling will supply any Towbar fitting company local to you as far as I am aware. Watling have also supplied to my local company, via e-mail a full fitting diagram, and a picture of the towbar fitted to a Autosleeper County Surrey the same as mine.

The Towbar is very neat at the back, I intend to have the tow bar sprayed to match my motorhome before fitting. All round an excellent result.

A little expensive as they have to use a dedicated wiring kit, again from my past experience the only route you should take when wiring up Mercedes with a Canbus system
So for all you Autosleeper County range owners, Towbar fitting solved.
Take care

Delboy


----------



## 115430 (Aug 11, 2008)

Delboy

When it's done can we have a piccy please?  

am wondering if it will take the weight of a scooter ?


Cheers

Sadsack


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks Delboy,

Have looked at their site and see that they have the full County Range.

Would be interested in which wiring kit is needed and how/where it connects to the canbus.

Sadsack: the Watling site also shows scooter racks that fit to their towbars. See here

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Brian

The wiring kit is also available from WATLING VERY EXPENSIVE THOUGH.

From past experience with my new Mercedes car only a dedicated wiring kit should be used. In fact the company that are doing my Tow bar Towsure Halesowen will not fit the tow bar unless a dedicated wiring kit is used.

Delboy0127


----------

